# How far are you from your breeder?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

For reasons of ease and clarity, we'll keep this about the _last_ breeder you purchased a dog from. Either a puppy or adult. The reason I made this thread is to help out the new folks who come in looking for a breeder within 30 minutes or an hour drive from their house. So I'm trying to keep this about the last dog that you purchased from a breeder.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

An eight hour plane ride. My last two German Shepherds came from a breeder near Frankfurt, Germany. We now live in Virginia. 

That answer probably isn't what you were looking for.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

We are just under an hour drive from our breeder. I looked as far away as a 4-hour drive. I did initial phone interviews, based on answers, I shortened my list and went on visits to the facilities/homes. From there, I met the sire, dam, previous puppies, and breeder in person. Out of 11 choices, I narrowed it down to only 1. By coincidence, they were pretty close but that was NOT a factor in us choosing a breeder.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

In the next province, so about 6 hours driving one way.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Ten hour plane ride. IIRC it was only supposed to be seven or eight, but there was a huge snowstorm that set back plane schedules by 2-3 hours.

Luckily he made it through okay .


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I got my puppy on the other side of the country. I drove though didn't ship. It made it fun.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

My last purchased dog was flown in from Germany. I live near Chicago. I never have looked at distance when considering a dog. It's hard enough to find a dog I want- having it close by would be like winning the lottery, twice. LOL


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Both my Shepherds are from the same breeder - 12-14 hour drive (road dependant) each way. 

Both were picked up from the breeder, who are now our friends and we go back there a few times a year to train and trial.

I searched breeders all over Canada and the U.S. and settled on them for many reasons.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

About a 45 minute drive. It's was nice having him close as he offered some free training classes and vaccinations. Always available for questions by phone too. I may have looked further, but I got a few references from local police officers about the breeder, and since then met many people who were happy with their dogs from our breeder.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Puppy was shipped from Michigan to Vancouver BC. I drove 12 hours to pick Gryffon up.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

4 hour drive, each way. We've bought 4 dogs from them. We have also gone up for seminars and they have come down here for a visit, so I'm glad they are not too much further away .


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Pup was a 10 hours drive away.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

About 25 - 20 minutes, if you are counting BYB's. One day I am going to go over there with Knuckles and say "So what do you think of that ugly brown mutt looking pup now?"


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Breeder drove from Belgium to Germany to ship puppy, puppy shipped to IL and we drove 3+ hours one-way to pick him up.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in SE Pa and he's in Wisconsin, thank goodness he does alot of traveling, I had to drive one hour to pick her up.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pan is from Marengo, IL and I'm from Grand Rapids, MI so that's about 4-4.5 hrs one way depending on route/traffic.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2 hour drive for me. Lucky I am so close! I was able to visit the litter a couple times before pick up. And we trained there over the past couple years...more upcoming trips when the weather breaks.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

20 minutes, he was the 9th breeder I spoke to. Didn't even know he was here. Saw him Saturday night for drinks and dog talk. I love having him close by so he can help me with anything and we're meeting again on Wed for some training.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Pup flew from Chicago to Philadelphia


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I picked up our current dog about 15 minutes up the highway!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

My girl was shipped to me. I recently made a trip to reunite and officially meet the breeder and it took us over 15 hours. Well worth it. I would not change a thing


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Somewhere around 2000 miles - a bit more I think. I flew & brought the puppy back as my carry-on bag. Before that I drove 1000 + miles one way.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Right, about 6 feet 

Married to him......:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Smithie86 said:


> Right, about 6 feet
> 
> Married to him......:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


LOL, Sue!! He made you pay for a pup??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo was shipped from the East Coast to the West Coast, (Newark to San Francisco) and it was about an hour and a half round trip to the airport to pick her up.

Keefer was about a 2 hour plane trip (Portland Oregon to Oakland California) and then a half hour round trip to the airport to pick him up. 

Dena (same breeder as Keefer) - we flew to Portland and rented a car, about a 10 hour drive home.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Just over an hour driving


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I drove 8 hrs or about 450 miles one way for Whiskey.
Wiva's breeder and my schutzhund club is 100 miles or 1.5 hours away. 
Puddi is from the Humane Society 30 mins away.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

About 5 minutes down the road for my last pup (The Shadinator )


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

About seven minutes from my breeder (if I take the freeway). Closer to 15 if I take the main roads.


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Joey was about an hour and a half drive from me. The GSD breeders I am currently looking at are all about 2-10 hours away. The 2 top ones im looking at being 3 and 8 hours.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my breeder is in TX and i'm in PA. my pup was flown in
from TX.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Amaretto flew in from Chicago to Toronto. The trip took 8 hours for her, though it should've been a shorter flight. Airport is only 30 mins away from me.

I wish I lived closer to train with my breeder, and hope that we get to meet one day. They are AMAZING for support over the phone and email.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

We live just south of the Twin Cities and the breeder of our newest pup is about 80 miles away. He also trains, so we have been going up there a couple times a month. 

The breeder of our other GSD is about a four hour drive from us.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> LOL, Sue!! He made you pay for a pup??



No, but i get to do ADs this spring, since he still has a lot o' hardware in his right arm.......


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Although the last puppy I bought was flown in I knew the breeder personally, had been to her house, trained with her, knew her dogs and we had been friends for several years. I have never purchased a pup from anyone I have never met in person and had met their dogs or dogs they had produced. My first GSD was from a breeder about 1.5 hours away.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Kiya was the last pup I had purchased from a breeder, she was shipped from OH to Long Island NY, no worse for the wear when I picked her up that night.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We are about a 40 minute drive from our breeder.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda's breeder is 19 hours away, we live in TX and she's in MI.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

2 hours driving time to Huerta Hof...and I drive there every weekend for training and "socialization" (socialization for ME...not my dog )

It's worth every second of the drive!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

masi came from KY and I'm in CT

My aussie came from a breeder who is 1.5 hours from me.

My male aussie came from WV, 

Passed gsd's were from within an hour of me.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Between 5 and 6 hour one way drive. Made for a very long day. Plus we had made the trip three times, once to meet the breeder and her dogs, once to pick out our pup from the litter, and then one more time to pick up the puppy.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Gavin was flown from Michigan to Ontario, California, than it was an hour round trip for me to pick him up.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I had Rayne shipped, from Michigan to Texas. Only about an hour drive each way to the airport.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm exactly an hour's drive away from Juno's breeder. I've tried to keep in contact with her to let her know about Juno's progress, but she hasn't really responded or been all that interested, so I've given up.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

About 30 mins one way. Shorter than that if you aren't being driven by a slow poke!


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

about a 15 min drive from me we keep in contact


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We drove 8 hours - at least it was a beautiful drive --


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

"How far are you from your breeder?"

No less than 150 feet, as mandated by the restraining order. I love you Chris, we're meant to be together.....


----------



## Blitz-Degen (Jul 22, 2012)

The breeder I just purchased my puppies from are only 40 minutes away. I got VERY VERY lucky. I was willing to drive out of state to Nevada or possibly far Northern Cali to get him. Being in Southern Cali, the Northern area is more than an 8 hour drive from me.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thosands of miles and the Pacific Ocean away


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

From Denver Colorado to Minneapolis, Minnesota then to South Dakota by plane


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

My last purchased pup flew from France to TX with his sister, dropped his sister off, changed airlines, and flew to TN  It was a long day for a 9 week old pup! And customs in TX refused to release him. I was in a total state of panic for hours. Finally got a supervisor with brains and he was released to fly to us.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My last purchased dog was from Germany to Ohio. All the rest of the pups I bought were a pretty close drive.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm about 3 hours from my breeder. Going there this weekend for a mini reunion with some if his littermates! So excited?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am about 1 hour away from my breeder, both my dogs are from the same kennel.

I visit a few times per month for training and just catching up and helping socialize puppies and just to hang out and talk dog. We also do trials/events together when we can.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Kaiya was about 20 min from me. Achilles flew from the West Coast and Kaleb from the East Coast to land happily hear on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

I was only about 45 minutes away! (driving) 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Zeke came from a breeder about 15-20 minutes away, on the north end of town.

My next pup is coming from Spartanville. They're roughly 1100 miles away. He will be shipped via airline (I've already sent in the deposit so that counts, right? lol)


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Far..15 hr drive. Delta flew in from Chicago to Phila


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

18 hours away, one way. And I made the drive there and back. Was worth every second of it!


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

1-3 Hours. 

I am fortunate enough to have a highly titled import (Germany and Czech) breeder close by (within' 3 hours) and where we got our last puppy. Can't beat that.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

The people I got Piper from, wouldnt really call them a breeder since they were dairy farmers but they live right down the road from us basically about a 10-15min drive


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I got Bear from a breeder in Colorado that was about a 50 minute drive. I was lucky, I got to visit Bear every week from the time he was 4 weeks old.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Panther (Zibera v alten Wingertshaus) flew from Germany to Toronto - was picked up by Caja's Mom and SO - CM is training her and now co-owns her.....so she lives in Buffalo with them....

Lee


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

FAITH: Flew from Pennsylvania to Ft. Lauderdale, FL (I had to drive about 4 hours one way to pick her up at the airport down there).
BRUISER: Drove 55 miles one way to Palatka, FL.
SLIDER: Drove 620 miles one way to Branson, MS. 
MAC: Flew from Houston, TX to Orlando, FL (I drove about 75 miles one way to pick him up at the airport).

OOPS!!! Just reread the instructions!!! 

I purchased SLIDER from his breeder.
I got BRUISER for stud service payment.
FAITH and MAC were given to me by their breeders!!!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Two provinces West of me. Driving not an option.


----------



## AerynAerie (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm 2 hours away from my pup's home one way.
I'm lucky enough to be great friends with the daughter of the family so I can stay over the weekend and play with the puppies until they are able to come home.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I got lucky! My breeder is only an hour away.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

About 2/2.5 hours away. I drove to pick up both pups


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Panther came from Germany (alten Wingertshaus) - previous purchased dogs came from Belgium and Germany...most of mine have been homebreds

Lee


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

5283 miles according to Google maps 
Luckily the lady that arranged it is only 50 miles (


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

For no other reason than thats where the puppies were. Twice now we've driven more than 3 hours.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Out of curiosity,, have any of y'all flown to Germany to Hand pick your pup?
I have friends that go to Japan every year to buy koi... so to fly to Germany doesn't seem that far fetched.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

I got mine from two different breeders. They both are six hours away in different directions.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

We got lucky and the breeder was only an hour and a half drive from us. That was not a factor in which breeder we picked, we just got extremely lucky.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dazzle's breeder is southwest of Atlanta about 7 hrs one way. My first GSD, Cain, was from NH so about 26 hrs one way.

Dazzle's breeder met me in the panhandle of FL when she came home and shaved a couple of hours off the trip. I get up to train with her club several times a year.

I flew to NH to pick Cain up and then drove back to FL. Both trips for each dog was well worth the time involved. Puppies were already bonded to me by the time we made it home


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

One hour drive just South of Bowling Green Kentucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

sfter a year of looking within 3 hours of home, i stumbled on a breeder that was 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

I feel guilty, but not too much. We're lucky. Our breeder & friend is about 1 mile away. It's nice to see the parents often, and Ben's sister that the breeder kept.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Mine is less than 2 miles away. Training class is a mile.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I chose less than an hour because he now lives about 15-20 minutes away. When I got Singe, he lived 12+ hours away.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

hour drive roughly. can actually be between 40 minutes-2 hrs depending on traffic/accidents on the one lane rds


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I live in EHT NJ. Kaos (RIP) came from Kila Montana.....My 5 month old puppy Havoc came from British Columbia Canada (Bullinger Shepherds. Thanx Tracy). I picked up Havoc at Phil International Airport at the Cargo Bay which was a lot easier then going into the actual airport. We had snow when I went to pick him up. I forgot to bring snips so I couldn't even let him out of his crate. I had brought towels water to clean him up. The poor guy was in that crate forever. Tracy had a 2 hour drive I think she said from British Columbia to the airport in Washington. Then he had a stopover in Minn. The total flight time was around 8 hours including stop over. Then there is another 45 minute wait until he was taken off the plane and arrived for me in Cargo. But the little guy made it through all that in great shape (but as expected messy).....


----------

